# Wireless broadband internet



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Folks

I've just signed up. 

I'm an ex-pat Brit and have lived in South Africa for the last 10 years but now am moving to Portugal (Probably central Portugal). 

I notice there seems to be a lot of really nice but relatively remote properties on offer but I work from home and need a good broadband internet connection and most of those properties don't seem to have the possibility of getting a phone line put in.

So can anyone tell me if what options I have for good quality but affordable wireless broadband connections please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

All the mobile companies offer wireless internet, the cheaper packages are house phone + internet, but you need to make certain that you can get a good 3G signal for internet otherwise it's a waste of time. Check out websites for TMN, Vodafone, Optimus.

Does your mobile have 3G an easy way to check signal strength when viewing. You could also be surprised how cheap it is to get a PT line run, but that doesn't mean you'll get better speed, which is very depend on area and distance from hub.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry, I don't understand what a PT line is?

I'd be surprised if a cellphone based system would be a goer for us as we use 8 - 10 Gbs a month. 

Ideally, we'd have a phone line with broadband on that and we've used the Bgan system here in Africa on occasion but it's helluva pricey! 

Do any of the satellite TV companies offer anything with internet connection as well?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

PT Portugal Telecom, the countries No1 provider of landline and internet..

With any of the suppliers landline or wireless the correct package and payment you get unlimited traffic.

Bgan? not a clue but there are plenty of VOIP options, my preferred provider costs 5c per call telphone to telephone more or less worldwide.

Forget satellite it's the dearest option.

If telephone and broadband are a very major issue for you, then you might need to rethink the localities your looking at, and whether you can get the service you need, I would be extremely careful in checking this. Optic Fibre is now being installed in many areas so again PT (MEO) Vodafone, Clix offer TV, telephone internet packages.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

OK..... thanks.

FWIW, Bgan is a little unit that looks like a laptop that you aim into the sky and gives you internet access via satellite.... they're very useful when away from civilisation as they work literally anywhere on the planet...... but cheap, they ain't!


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

If its any help, I use the Vodafone Best Net plus service; its around 22€ a month for a 4Mbit connection, and I bought the dongle and the sharing dock for another 20€ or so each. Works fine here in Alvor, though big downloads run at more like 2.5-3 Mb/s.


----------

